

Japanese color chooser - r3demon
http://nipponcolors.com/

======
ambient
Clicking each color changes the background color to match and displays the
Japanese word in kanji and more importantly, roman characters.

------
limmeau
In Opera 11.01, I can only pick one color, then the squares stop having any
mouseover or onclick effect.

What is this for?

------
Yaggo
The munsell effect makes very impressive use of 3D CSS. (At least in Safari.)

------
sibsibsib
for people having issues, this thing requires Safari

